# Seeking a cat or kitten



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey, it's been a long time since I have posted on here but it's about time I got active again. 

I'm looking for a cat (or kitten) - open to providing a home for an older feline friend. The timescale I'm looking at involves collecting on or around the 6th November. 
In Berkshire area but could travel slightly further if necessary. 
Was raised around cats and will provide a stable and happy home. Safe area, enclosed garden.
Get in touch if you know of any furry friends who will be looking for a home around that time. 
Thanks
FM


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Why not just go around to the rescues and shelters in your area and see who Chooses you?


----------



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Why not just go around to the rescues and shelters in your area and see who Chooses you?


I'm looking at rescues as well, just putting out feelers in a variety of ways, to find the best fit


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@forgotten myth

Hi,
This website will show cats needing homes by area:

https://www.catchat.org/index.php


----------



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

Summercat said:


> @forgotten myth
> 
> Hi,
> This website will show cats needing homes by area:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@forgotten myth 
Your welcome:Cat


----------



## Lale1 (Sep 29, 2018)

forgotten myth said:


> Hey, it's been a long time since I have posted on here but it's about time I got active again.
> 
> I'm looking for a cat (or kitten) - open to providing a home for an older feline friend. The timescale I'm looking at involves collecting on or around the 6th November.
> In Berkshire area but could travel slightly further if necessary.
> ...


Hi I've just joined this site. I have a beautiful Bengal boy. He is 9 years old. Would you consider this breed?


----------



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

Lale1 said:


> Hi I've just joined this site. I have a beautiful Bengal boy. He is 9 years old. Would you consider this breed?


Hi, I absolutely would. Can I ask why he is looking for a new home?


----------



## Lale1 (Sep 29, 2018)

forgotten myth said:


> Hi, I absolutely would. Can I ask why he is looking for a new home?


Hi there, we were looking to rehome him because he had become stressed due to the local cats. He has always been an indoor cat but this summer he was going into our garden for a supervised wonder. A couple of local cats started coming into our garden and marking their territory. This then resulted in our boy jumping the fence and getting attacked by these local cats. He has seen a behaviourist to help with his stress and this has calmed him a lot. He was marking his territory in the house but this has now reduced and he is a lot happier. Our concern is that we work long hours and may not be able to give him the attention he would need to go back to being the happy content cat he always was.


----------

